# stupider than dumb



## skippy867 (Mar 9, 2009)

so today i was walking out of the store to my truck( 03 chevy 2500hd w/ duramax crew cab with a 8'6" mvp on the front) when this guy steps out of his truck ( f-150) and ask's me how i like my plow. i said " really good". then he asks if that plow was to much for my LITTLE truck. i looked back and my truck and asked him what little truck. then he says he has herd bad things about the Chevy with the duramax. i again asked him ,"like what". his reply was that they were way under powered. thanks for wasting 5 min of my life i can never get back!!!  fricken ford guys..lol


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thoes Ford guys always put down GM. Deep down inside he really wants one. MOST Ford owners just need something in their life to boost their ego like the F-150 guy. Us GM guys dont need ego boosters and are happy with them. My cousin has a fleet of over 30 F-350's from 2000-2009 and he always puts down my 5 GM's that i rarely have issued with and when i hear his going down the road it sounds like its just crying.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I am a Ford guy.
I now own two great GM's no Fords . Ya, I like fords but, now gm is has the best truck for plowing in my book .


----------



## skippy867 (Mar 9, 2009)

carl b;902279 said:


> I am a Ford guy.
> I now own two great GM's no Fords . Ya, I like fords but, now gm is has the best truck for plowing in my book .


welcome to our side!!! lol


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

skippy867;902282 said:


> welcome to our side!!! lol


Welcome! Ford guys are just jealous!ussmileyflag


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Come on guy you know if BMW made trucks you would all own one ....


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

this should turn out nice


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

RichG53;902439 said:


> Come on guy you know if BMW made trucks you would all own one ....


Why? So we could all be in the same class as strippers?BMW----vehicle of choice for exotic dancers.They probably have a different definition than us for a ''PLOW JOB.'' Lol


----------



## mow4cash (Jan 9, 2009)

Isn't that the strongest engine they put in a truck? Im still waiting for someone to make a real truck. But it would probably cost to much to be realistic. I like my chevy and the ford i had but neither one is really that good imo. I guess a truck will always be a truck and a dozer will be a dozer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

skippy867;902256 said:


> so today i was walking out of the store to my truck( 03 chevy 2500hd w/ duramax crew cab with a 8'6" mvp on the front) when this guy steps out of his truck ( f-150) and ask's me how i like my plow. i said " really good". then he asks if that plow was to much for my LITTLE truck. i looked back and my truck and asked him what little truck. then he says he has herd bad things about the Chevy with the duramax. i again asked him ,"like what". his reply was that they were way under powered. thanks for wasting 5 min of my life i can never get back!!!  fricken ford guys..lol


Shoulda taken him for a ride!


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats great...... underpowered. Come on now his dad must have had a f-150 with 600,000 miles and the original oil still in it with no problems right. Gotta love those guys


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

HA, same guy that goes to home depot and drops a pallet of bricks or 30 sheets of 1/2" drywall in his f-150 because Mike Rowe says he can!

There is nothing wrong with Ford but there is something wrong with people who think any 1/2 ton is an actual work truck. But there is also nothing wrong with 1/2 tons either, they have their place.......somewhere, I don't know where but I am sure they do. Probably at the car wash or moving matresses I don't know.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

terrapro;902819 said:


> HA, same guy that goes to home depot and drops a pallet of bricks or 30 sheets of 1/2" drywall in his f-150 because Mike Rowe says he can!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Ford but there is something wrong with people who think any 1/2 ton is an actual work truck. But there is also nothing wrong with 1/2 tons either, they have their place.......somewhere, I don't know where but I am sure they do. Probably at the car wash or moving matresses I don't know.


I have been wondering the same thing about 1/2 ton trucks, what good are they ? maybe we are the fools wasting the extra money on 2500 and 3500 trucks

I had a guy in a tundra with a homesteader tell me he would out plow my 2500hd with a 8'6" V plow. We were parked next to each other you should have seen my plow dawrf his

Same goes for their 10,000 pound towing capicity. I would love to see somebody with any 1/2 ton truck tow a cat 247 or a T300 day in and day out


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

BMW doesn't, but Mercedes does, it's called Unimog. Hard to beat one of those and the N.A domestics don't have a hope in he**, none of them....



RichG53;902439 said:


> Come on guy you know if BMW made trucks you would all own one ....


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Please dont include all ford guys with that one if they stopped making Fords i would buy a Chevy or GMC. You know they are a step up from a Dodge. :laughing::laughing::waving::waving:


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

skippy867;902282 said:


> welcome to our side!!! lol


thanks It was a profit decision . as in I needed a truck that would make money all night. Plus parts are every where .


----------



## The Big Push (Dec 10, 2009)

I've a customer with a Unimog, but the pr#*k won't sell it to me(It's also a soft top, not sure that is a good idea) but, man, 6 wheel dive?!!! Sh#t yeah!!!


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's be honest here. As long as you're not plowing with Dodge, you will be just fine. Fords are nice to plow with, as well as Chevys. Each of my trucks have their own little perks. Regardless, the better you equip your truck to plow, the better it will plow. Good luck.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Six wheel drive, sure it's not a Pinzgauer 712? Don't think there is a Unimog in six wheel drive. Sure it's not one of the other MB lines? Some of their commercial lines had it, but I don't think the Unimog did, can you find out what model? Curious minds want to know. :waving:

Here's a pic of a Pinzgauer 712, does it look like this:

http://www.buypinzgauer.com/sale_6wheel.htm



The Big Push;904501 said:


> I've a customer with a Unimog, but the pr#*k won't sell it to me(It's also a soft top, not sure that is a good idea) but, man, 6 wheel dive?!!! Sh#t yeah!!!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

You guys picking on Dodges have a lot to learn.

I've had no problems with mine yet, other than frying the torque converter with 1000 lbs of torque, which can not be blamed on the truck in any manner. 

The Dodge has a real front suspension, unlike the Chevy, so you wont ever see a Dodge guy making a thread about why is the front of his truck dragging on the ground all the time.

It also has the only medium duty rated diesel of the three. Ford and Chevy diesels are classified as light duty. The Cummins makes more torque at lower RPM's, where it is needed when plowing. This is just one of the reasons why the Cummins gets superior fuel economy.

I'm not saying Ford or Chevy is bad, but I have have no complaints about my Dodge. Some of you guys just need to stop repeating what you heard from a guy, who knows, a guy, who knows a guy......


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

skippy867;902256 said:


> so today i was walking out of the store to my truck( 03 chevy 2500hd w/ duramax crew cab with a 8'6" mvp on the front) when this guy steps out of his truck ( f-150) and ask's me how i like my plow. i said " really good". then he asks if that plow was to much for my LITTLE truck. i looked back and my truck and asked him what little truck. then he says he has herd bad things about the Chevy with the duramax. i again asked him ,"like what". his reply was that they were way under powered. thanks for wasting 5 min of my life i can never get back!!!  fricken ford guys..lol


That's funny. I had a guy in an F150 one up the guy you were talking to..... The father of my buddies babies mamma (LOL) pulls up in his F150 and says "I'd love to hook up trucks and drag that thing down the road". I said "Oh Im sure you'd like to try". My buddy says "well thats a 3 quarter ton diesel, you might not wanna try that". F150 guy says "oh that don't mean nothin'". I just shook my head, laughed, and walked away.


----------



## skippy867 (Mar 9, 2009)

JDiepstra;906028 said:


> That's funny. I had a guy in an F150 one up the guy you were talking to..... The father of my buddies babies mamma (LOL) pulls up in his F150 and says "I'd love to hook up trucks and drag that thing down the road". I said "Oh Im sure you'd like to try". My buddy says "well thats a 3 quarter ton diesel, you might not wanna try that". F150 guy says "oh that don't mean nothin'". I just shook my head, laughed, and walked away.


like Ron white once said "you cant fix stupid"!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JDiepstra;906023 said:


> I've had no problems with mine yet, other than* frying the torque converter *with 1000 lbs of torque, *which can not be blamed on the truck* in any manner.
> .....


Uh, what? When did the torque converter become "not a part of the truck"?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

2COR517;906154 said:


> Uh, what? When did the torque converter become "not a part of the truck"?


You missed the 1000 ft/lbs part. That's far from a stock Cummins.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I was giving a report the other day in my college composition class where we had to write a 5-7 page paper arguing some topic. I chose that the Chevy 2500HD is better than a Ford F250.....after i was done people were allowed to ask questions...one was:

"why didn't you compare the Chevy to Toyota or Dodge?"

i just looked at her, smiled, and said: 

"Why bother?"


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;906023 said:


> You guys picking on Dodges have a lot to learn.
> 
> I've had no problems with mine yet, other than frying the torque converter with 1000 lbs of torque, which can not be blamed on the truck in any manner.


no you have to blame that on the guy who cranked his engine up to 1000 ft/lbs lol



JDiepstra;906023 said:


> The Dodge has a real front suspension, unlike the Chevy, so you wont ever see a Dodge guy making a thread about why is the front of his truck dragging on the ground all the time.


My front suspension is real, I double checked and even pinched my self to make sure I wasn't sleeping when I saw it under the truck.

You can see Dodge guys starting threads about how to replace ball joints or how new tie rod ends are standard maint on a dodge truck. Maybe even a thread about how an 8 year old 2500hd had to plow because your 2 year old CTD had a busted tie rod end.



JDiepstra;906023 said:


> It also has the only medium duty rated diesel of the three. Ford and Chevy diesels are classified as light duty. The Cummins makes more torque at lower RPM's, where it is needed when plowing. This is just one of the reasons why the Cummins gets superior fuel economy.


No arguement here, do you stil get great fuel economy with 1000 ft/lbs of torque ? There are trade off between the various types of engines



JDiepstra;906023 said:


> I'm not saying Ford or Chevy is bad, but I have have no complaints about my Dodge. Some of you guys just need to stop repeating what you heard from a guy, who knows, a guy, who knows a guy......


I have no complaints about your Dodge either


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

2COR517;906154 said:


> Uh, what? When did the torque converter become "not a part of the truck"?


I don't think it's fair to blame a stock torque converter for failing after I added 400 lbs torque.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

BigLou80;906713 said:


> no you have to blame that on the guy who cranked his engine up to 1000 ft/lbs lol
> 
> Exactly, that is why i paid to have the trans built out of pocket, rather than trying to get my warranty to cover it.
> 
> ...


haha thanks


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;906193 said:


> "why didn't you compare the Chevy to Toyota or Dodge?"
> 
> i just looked at her, smiled, and said:
> 
> "Why bother?"


:laughing::laughing::laughing: I couldn't have said it better . Lmao


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm sure that Dodge is nice with 1000 lbs of torque, but it doesn't take that much to break a Dodge auto tranny. In fact, the stock Cummins breaks them all the time. My neighbors on his 4th tranny at 45k miles, never towed anything heavier than a single axle trailer with his valkyrie on it. Dodge simply can't build a tranny to take the Cummins torque. In fact, they didn't build that engine so they shouldn't take the credit. In fact, since we're on the subject, what you have is a spectacular motor, only because it was designed for a much larger vehicle (by someone other than Dodge). Hot rodders have been doing this for years, taking a big engine from one thing and putting it in something smaller for years, to enjoy the benefits of more power. Doesn't mean that truck isn't still just a Dodge with weak driveline and cheesy interior. But hey, as long as you like it, that's what counts. 
You can go ahead and blast me for my old underpowered weak IFS truck now if you want. After all, I've only got a couple hundred horsepower, and less than 500 lbft of torque. Heck, I can barely pull out stuck school busses and tractor trailers, and my wimpy IFS has so far only stood up to 172,000 miles and 6 years of plowing with oversized swampers on it. Maybe the 1/2 ton IFS might be weak, but my 3500 front axle has stood up far better than every Dana44HD axle I've ever had. I've been pounding it for years and haven't busted it yet. I love how some people read that SFA is stronger and jump right on the bandwagon. Dana 60s are stronger than IFS, nothing else is.
Torque is important, but I've got a locker, 4:10s and aggressive tires under 12,000 lbs, and I'd say the only thing your Dodge can do that my truck can't is go fast. So, I wouldn't challenge you to a race, but I'd like to see your truck follow in my tracks.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

back to the topic at hand, I have yet to have someone with an F-150 question my trucks abilities. Maybe it's the appearance, it looks pretty bada**, what with all them gnarly Interco tires peeking out from under the lift. And if they hear the aftermarket turbo whistling through the 4 inch straight exhaust, maybe they'll think before they open their mouth. If they still can't resist a comment, then I'd certainly invite them to a tug of war, I'll even provide the chain. Heck, I might even put up a few bucks to make it interesting. I wouldn't bet pink slips though. I mean, what possible use would I have for an F-150?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Detroitdan;907971 said:


> I'm sure that Dodge is nice with 1000 lbs of torque, but it doesn't take that much to break a Dodge auto tranny. In fact, the stock Cummins breaks them all the time. My neighbors on his 4th tranny at 45k miles, never towed anything heavier than a single axle trailer with his valkyrie on it. Dodge simply can't build a tranny to take the Cummins torque. In fact, they didn't build that engine so they shouldn't take the credit. In fact, since we're on the subject, what you have is a spectacular motor, only because it was designed for a much larger vehicle (by someone other than Dodge). Hot rodders have been doing this for years, taking a big engine from one thing and putting it in something smaller for years, to enjoy the benefits of more power. Doesn't mean that truck isn't still just a Dodge with weak driveline and cheesy interior. But hey, as long as you like it, that's what counts.
> You can go ahead and blast me for my old underpowered weak IFS truck now if you want. After all, I've only got a couple hundred horsepower, and less than 500 lbft of torque. Heck, I can barely pull out stuck school busses and tractor trailers, and my wimpy IFS has so far only stood up to 172,000 miles and 6 years of plowing with oversized swampers on it. Maybe the 1/2 ton IFS might be weak, but my 3500 front axle has stood up far better than every Dana44HD axle I've ever had. I've been pounding it for years and haven't busted it yet. I love how some people read that SFA is stronger and jump right on the bandwagon. Dana 60s are stronger than IFS, nothing else is.
> Torque is important, but I've got a locker, 4:10s and aggressive tires under 12,000 lbs, and I'd say the only thing your Dodge can do that my truck can't is go fast. So, I wouldn't challenge you to a race, but I'd like to see your truck follow in my tracks.
> Have a nice day!


Your neighbor must be a terrible driver. My truck went 85,000 miles on the stock trans, plowing and towing, while running 100 hp over stock. I turned it up to 200 hp over stock and it still lasted another 6 months before the torque converter gave up. The trans has been rebuilt with billet parts, and will not likely break again. I don't care if my truck is faster than yours, I just enjoy leaving rice burners in my dust. I have an 04.5 Dodge, and the interior is just as good as the Fords I test drove.


----------



## The Big Push (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah those picture like the unit he's got. He's got a number of them. Converts them to off road ambulances then ships them over to third world countries. That's his hobby. I wish I could afford a hobby like that!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JDiepstra;906023 said:


> It also has the only medium duty rated diesel of the three. Ford and Chevy diesels are classified as light duty. The Cummins makes more torque at lower RPM's, where it is needed when plowing.


Ide run out of traction with just about any tire LONG before i ran out of low end torque, so idc if you have 100 or 1578462130 lb/ft of torque, if the rubber don't meet the road then it doesn't matter in the least bit!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

So is the title stupider than dumb because your stupider than dumb for buying a GM? :laughing: :laughing: 
Just kidding.

And if Mike Rowe said it can be done than it can be done! He is a respectable man!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, that's what I figured, a Pinzgaur. Austrian made by Puch. Pretty capbable rig, only thing I dont' like is that they are air-cooled, at least the 710s are, not sure about the 712. There sure are a lot of neat multi drive vehicles in Europe....



The Big Push;908186 said:


> Yeah those picture like the unit he's got. He's got a number of them. Converts them to off road ambulances then ships them over to third world countries. That's his hobby. I wish I could afford a hobby like that!!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I go through the SAME thing. Mine is a 6.5 Diesel, so i get the oh crappy engine, POS, blah, blah. Everywhere i go, my truck gets bashed for the engine. Yeah its not fast, its not a slug anymore (chip- teehee). But its a diesel, old technology IDI diesel. I get frustrated, its not just brand specific guys, ive had everyone tell me something bad about it. I learned to blow it off.... Some one says something about it in a bad way i will walk right away.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Us Ford guys are compensating for something,


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Terrapro
"HA, same guy that goes to home depot and drops a pallet of bricks or 30 sheets of 1/2" drywall in his f-150 because Mike Rowe says he can!"
That is the truth---I saw this just yesterday on the way home from work--20 sheets of drywall---too funny


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

well if any chevy guys remember back before the duramax came out the ford powerstroke was the truck to buy but once gm got their hands on the duramax backed up by the allison its untouchable in my book...saterday night my brother in law went in the ditch with his F150, his dad came out with his F250 got stuck but a 04 GMC pulled them out WITH junk tires and no extra weight


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Dieselslug, (not to hijack the thread or anything) your truck sounds like it's set up nice. If you're considering the next step, I can strongly recommend the A Team Turbo. I put one on over the summer and I love it, well worth the money. Now all I've got left to buy is a GL-4.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, Unimogs can be had in a 6x6 (3 axle configuration).

http://unimog.net/exchange/

See item #99 on this sale site.

The Pinzgauer 6x6 wouldn't make a very good plow truck. The chassis is a center tube under the truck. Not much to mount to.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Indy;902445 said:


> this should turn out nice


AHhahahahaha:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

And thinking about it... Stupider isnt a word.... Ugh, you GM guys! :laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

this has nothing to do with chevy or ford. i had this employee that is not that smart, well he had to take a pee and we were at an apt complex, just about to leave, so hes out of the truck taking a piss on the pavement i just plowed, i yelled thr f*** out of him and fired him right there.


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow thats funy its cald a tree if u gota go that bad but with chevy ford n dodge they al have their good n bad points so to each their own


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

D&S snowplowing;951103 said:


> Wow thats funy its cald a tree if u gota go that bad but with chevy ford n dodge they al have their good n bad points so to each their own


I know, I just like to get everyone a little rowdy 

You could say I'm an instigator


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;950710 said:


> And thinking about it... Stupider isnt a word.... Ugh, you GM guys! :laughing:


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/stupider


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i also had that employee put straight gas into a 2 cycle engine and messed it up pretty good, so i give him a second chance. and now hes done. o and there was some woods about 20' away.


----------

